# Citric Acid in foods



## ibsdsufferer (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi, I have been wheat free since Monday (5 days now) and started Calcium pills on the same day and so far, no D AT ALL!I've been looking at the other foods and drinks I can have, but most of them contain Citric Acid in the ingredients (i.e Ragu to add to pasta and flavoured water). I just wondered if anyone has had any problems with Citric Acid as I don't want to upset my diet if it does cause probs.Any advice will help lots You guys are great


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaWell I've alayws drunk orange juice and that's not meant to be much good but it's never done me any harm, neither has other citric drinks. Give them a go on a couple of days you're not going to go anywhere and see if you react or not.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I guess it all depends on the individual. You react to wheat...for me I've been IBS free since June 2006 after realizing that I cannot eat MSG (the free glutamate in it is what does me in...and its in almost every processed food under about 50 different names (hydrolyzed soy protein, most times "natural flavors" and also believe it or not...citric acid because contrary to what most would believe citric acid is now being made from CORN. If Chinese food makes a person sick its a good possibilty this is their problem with IBS as well. Thats how I realized i had problems with it...and after I searched online I found ut was in most of what I ate.http://www.westonaprice.org/msg/msgfree.html_ The food ingredient "citric acid" provides us with a good example of why MSG-sensitive people with little tolerance are having difficulty staying well. Many people believe that "citric acid" comes from citrus fruits, and since most people can tolerate citrus fruits, "citric acid" should not be a problem. However, most of the "citric acid" used today is made from corn rather than from citrus fruits. The Archer Daniels Midland Company (ADM) is a major producer of "citric acid.""Citric acid" is produced by fermentation of crude sugars. When "citric acid" is produced from corn, manufacturers do not take the time or undertake the expense to remove all corn protein. During processing, the remaining protein is hydrolyzed, resulting in some processed free glutamic acid (MSG). "Citric acid" may also interacts with any protein in the food to which it is added, freeing up more glutamic acid.A visit to the grocery store to read labels will quickly demonstrate that "citric acid" is being widely used in processed foods. Its use appears to be increasing and, as this occurs, it appears that, based on interactions with MSG-sensitive individuals, more and more MSG-sensitive people are reacting to "citric acid." Its uses in food include flavoring, balancing of acid-alkalinity levels, as a preservative, as a firming agent and as an antibacterial agent. Consumers will find no reference to the presence of free glutamic acid on the labels of foods that contain "citric acid."Making it even more difficult for the MSG-sensitive individual, in February of this year, the FDA approved Sanova, an antimicrobial rinse, for use on red meats. The product, composed of "sodium chloride" and "citric acid," is claimed by its manufacturer, the Alcide Corporation, to kill 99 percent of pathogens on carcasses. Sanova is also approved for use on poultry carcasses, fruits and vegetables. Efforts are underway by the manufacturer to approve the rinse for use on processed foods. Foods treated with Sanova are not required to disclose the fact that "sodium chloride" and "citric acid" were used on them."_


----------



## ibsdsufferer (Sep 3, 2007)

wow thats very helpful and informative, thank you so much. Think I will give it a go and see how my body reacts. So far I'm not eating ANY processed foods, just the basics which is white boiled rice, pasta and potatoes and wheat free bread (which is YUM!). Guess I'm just a little scared to mess up my diet, but if I don't try new things, I'll be on those foods for the rest of my life !!


----------

